

Ask: I suffer from Chrone. 6 months after starting my startup I lost 14 kgs - DrorY

Hello,<p>I am 22.
I suffer from chrone.
For the last 6 years I've been very well.
I started my own startup 6 months ago.
I've been enjoying most of it. 
I work with a team of 3 full devoted people.
I like every one of them very much.<p>This is a very stressful time though, no income, only lately did we finally decide what we want to develop and how.<p>I've lost over 14 Kgs in a period of 6 months. I am sick again. This horrifies me. Are there any people here that suffer from chronic diseases? How do you cope with your disease and the pressure of building a startup?
======
infiniteburp
Get on adalimumab (Humira) or do the absolute minimum amount of prednisone
that you can. Take probiotics

